# red claw swamp crawfish breeding



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hi i have maybe 9 or 10 red claw swamp crawfish(louisiana crawfish) and i want to breed alot of these guys ,but i am having some trouble getting them to mate ,any help would be very helpful thankyou in advance ,please reply


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Seperate the sexes into idividual tanks. After the female sheds and hardens, introduce a male. They should mate about half the time.


----------

